# Smurf (white trash tat across face)



## Faith here (Nov 20, 2015)

Met a guy named smurf in NOLA two-three years ago. His real name is Matt. I don't remember his last name, or I would have tried to find him on Facebook. Took him down to Florida with me, then up to Kentucky. Got housed up. He wasn't house trained and got kicked out. Never heard from him again. Hope he is alright, staying out of trouble. He had several tattoos, but I only remember the ones across his face that said " white trash" . He had a dread Mohawk, no animals, but a thick Wisconsin accent ha.


----------



## Tude (Nov 20, 2015)

Ha ... "he wasn't house trained".  Hope you're able to find him - or hopefully someone here has run into him and can help you. Good luck!


----------



## dannidirt (Mar 11, 2016)

If you look up kyle smerf tell me if thats him cause it sounds like my buddy kyle


----------



## pcflvly (Mar 18, 2016)

I met Smurf last summer. A different Smurf though, Bill. Old deadhead and bicycle posse. I found him hitchhiking on I-80 heading towards NJ to see his daughter. I was bicycle touring and there he was when my route crossed the interstate. I stopped and offered tobacco, then we smoked out on the bike trail, found out we had mutual friends, then went and got some beer.


----------



## Faith here (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's a pic I found of him I had. Hopefully I uploaded it right. Hope this helps. Anyone recognize him?


----------

